# Dennis Johnson to Speak at Chris Mihm Hoops Academy



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13-year NBA veteran and Toros head coach Dennis Johnson will serve as a guest lecturer at the 2006 Chris Mihm Hoops Academy located at the WAYA complex. The Chris Mihm Hoops Academy, sponsored by the Austin native and current Los Angeles Lakers Center, targets players of all ability levels, ages 6 to 14.

Da Bull, the mascot of the Austin Toros, will also make a special appearance at the annual basketball camp. Coach Johnson and Da Bull will be available for interviews and photo opportunities during and following the appearance.

When: 12:30 p.m. - 2 p.m. (CST), Friday, August 11, 2006

Where: West Austin Youth Association (WAYA)

1314 Exposition Blvd., Austin, Texas 78703

Who: Austin Toros head coach Dennis Johnson

Austin Toros mascot Da Bull


----------

